# Grow-a-Frog tadpole



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

okay, this is wicked. on grow-a-frog (link below) you can order (what i assume to be) african dwarf frog tadpoles. My tadpole came alive and so does many others. i paid 19 dollars for tadpole food, stage 2 food (froglet food) a shell decoration and a tadpole for $19 and $6 dollars to ship. I ordered the tadpole an monday and got him today (wednesday) and he is cute (in a strange way). This is awesome i reccomend this to all of you for if u want to watch your ADF grow and finally put him in a tank with fish. I named my tadpole Tad!!!! :mrgreen: http://www.growafrog.com


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Is your tadpole still alive? I have a 3 week old in a 2.5 gal plant tank right now and I hope he makes it. But this is my 3rd attempt at raising them and it is extremely difficult. My tadpole was hatched from an egg. I have 5 adult ADFs in a 15 gal. I removed a few of the eggs (they float on top of the water after they are laid until they find a place to achor themselves, so they are easy to remove). 3 hatched but so far only one of them is still alive. I feed mine frozen baby brine shrimp and First bites fish food but I believe the applesnails in this tank eat that and the frog lives on microorganisms that the applesnails help create. I never see him go after the food when I add it so I only put a tiny amount in every other day.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

yes my tadpole is alive, i didnt get him in a egg and he has hind legs(he had them when i got him in the mail) they give me tadpole food and when i put the food in he starts opening his mouth and eats his food!!!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Aww that sounds so neat! I bet he is cute. Unfortunately I have a horrible fear of frogs so don't know if I could do that hehe. I love how they look especially lil african dwarfs in someones tank, they are so cute. But wow if one ever got on me or out of the tank I don't know what I'd do lol.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

How large is your tadpole? You are the only person I ever found on line that had one beside me and it is nice to exchange info. Mine is about 3 mm long and you can now see the tail really well and the eyes glow light green. When he swims it's like little jerky movements or he just glides. When he glides it reminds me of my dwarf puffers.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I heard grow a frog kits are ACF frogs. ADF tadpoles are very small and very fragile, but ACF tadpoles are larger and are used because it is easy to grow them and see their physical features from a early age


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

That makes sense. I would find it difficult to believe these tiny ADF tadpoles to even survive the shipping. They are just a little over 1 mm in length when they first hatch. I did a little more research and it will take my little dude between 4 and 6 month before he even begins to morph into a frog. I sure hope I can keep him alive this long. I am starting to get attached to him and look for him every day. But I have not named him or her yet.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

i assumed they were ADF's because they stay in the water all their lives and the pics look like ADF's. What is the full name for ACF?? Im not sure how old he is, he has hind legs though!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

African Clawed frog. Sadly though(for you) they get much bigger then ADFs. They also gain quite a appetite as they age. Look them up on the internet for a factsheet on them


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

How are your frogs doing?? I was thinking about ordering one for my 8 year old niece for Christmas. She is into frogs and turtles big time but I dont want to get her one if its not a good thing.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

my tadpole is great. I named him Tad and he is very cute, i think he is growing quite fast. i can see itty bitty front legs and the hind legs are pretty huge. Thats were ive seen the most growth. I can tell he is healthy because he is always head down except for when he swims around!!! When he gets bigger i might order a froglet and put them in a 5-gallon tank.Right now i have a kritter keeper!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool, I think Im gonna get her one. I also seen on the site where I can get it and have a certificate for the tadpole instead of them shipping him to me to start off with. That way I can wrap the gift and she can order the tadpole when she is ready.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

yeah thats correct, only with certain products though. Stage 2 comes with a free froglet, or u can get a stage 2 tadventures that comes with 3 tadpoles. Im not sure on the price though.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

my frog is growing INSANELY. he looks like a frog has larger front legs and looks like a frog more than a tadpole. He also more inactive and is at the bottom of my tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool! Im ordering one this week.. I am calling them in the morning to see which set Im gonna get. Im hoping I can get the tube town with tadpoles..


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

you do know that they will need at least a 10 gallon....more in opinion, when they get older, right?

anyways, cool find. and good job with him! he sounds like he's doing well! 

any pics?


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

yes i do understand but im only going to put him in a 5 gallon. please dont burn me i dont have room and parent dont like me having so many pets in my room. they are social to and i might put in another froglet after christmas hopefully.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

MY frog has about a 5 MM tail and he uses his front arms and back legs to get around he is very entertaining . i am hoping to find out what sex it is very soon
i call tad a him cause tad is kinda a boy name


----------

